# JD 5325 Water Pump Issues



## dejar59 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a JD 5325 with cab and 542 FEL. I believe the water pump has developed a leak. Is there a rebuild kit available? How much trouble is this to remove and repair? Thanks for any suggestions and or shortcut ideas.


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

I looked around and didn't find anyone with a rebuild kit. I did however find a rebuilt pump. 
http://tractorhelp.com/john-deere/5000-series-tractor/5325/replace.html

Looks like it's a rebuilt pump directly from Deere. It's not a terrible job to remove the pump. I do know that you just seal it up with form-a-gasket and make sure to follow the instructions on the sealer. Should be good to go from there. I usually replace the thermostat and hoses at the same time if they are at all soft. I'll have the cooling system empty..so why not, right?


----------

